# 4....20 mA Ausgang -> 4- oder 2-Leiter Eingangskarte



## clumsi (16 August 2019)

Moin!

Ich muss ein Stromsignal auf eine SPS-Eingangskarte (Umschaltbar zwischen 2- und 4 Leiter) anschließen. Das Signal kommt aus einer Analog-Ausgangsklemme einer anderen Steuerung https://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el4022.htm

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die grüne Lösung die Richtige ist. Stimmt das? Was würde passieren, wenn ich die Eingangsklemme als 2-Draht-Messung (rot) konfiguriere?




VG,
clumsi


----------



## Benjamin (16 August 2019)

clumsi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die grüne Lösung die Richtige ist. Stimmt das?



Ja, grün ist richtig



clumsi schrieb:


> Was würde passieren, wenn ich die Eingangsklemme als 2-Draht-Messung (rot) konfiguriere?


Du wirst keinen Messwert erhalten

Die Ausgänge und Eingänge scheinen mir nicht potentialfrei zu sein. Wahrscheinlich musst du auch noch einen Trennverstärker zwischen den Ausgang und den Eingang schalten


----------



## clumsi (16 August 2019)

Ok, wenn die Eingangskarte jedoch als 2-Draht konfiguriert wäre (rot), kann man dann auch einen Trennverstärker zwischen schalten? Der Ausgang des Trennverstärkers müsste dann ja auch potentialfrei sein und darf keine eigene Spannung treiben.....


----------



## Benjamin (16 August 2019)

Das kannst du schon machen, wäre aber IMHO nicht üblich. Der dafür notwendige Trennverstärker ist eher ein Exot (z.B. MINI MCR-2-RPS-I-I-OLP-PT)


----------

